# Knit Hat "Claudia" for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my new hat "Claudia" with beautiful lacy leaves.

The pattern is available only in size adult.

It includes both written instructions and a chart for the lace stitch.

The hat is made in the round and does not have a seam.

The pattern is on sale in my Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy shops for $1.99 till October 18, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-claudia-for-a-lady

http://www.etsy.com/listing/207279057/sale-new-instant-download-175-knitting


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely pattern!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you, ladies! I am glad you like it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think that's your prettiest hat pattern yet! I love it....


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so prettyxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Pretty :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! It will look awesome in any color. Now to see what I have in my stash.... Love your hats! No question about it.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Gorgeous! It will look awesome in any color. Now to see what I have in my stash.... Love your hats! No question about it.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


Oh, thank you so much, Raquel! I agree that it will look beautiful in any color. It's easy and fast to knit, so I hope you will like it, my friend!  Big hugs!
Also, a big thank you to Everybody who has purchased this pattern, enjoy it!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Pretty hat, lovely pattern


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is my new hat "Claudia" with beautiful lacy leaves.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Elena!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

As always, so lovely.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

very nice!! Your designs are beautiful!!


----------

